# Decaf tea,which one is best?



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a serious tea drinker and need to switch to a decaf now.Just wondered if anyone has a favourite that still resembles the taste of proper tea.Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to go buying coz they are quite expensive to just throw away.
Thanks
D x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Minimoo,

Tetley Decaf are quite good and usually the cheapest of the branded ones as well. Don't go for the shops own brand cos you really can tell the difference.

It's really annoying that they're hardly ever on offer.

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Minimoo

There is another thread on this subject but for the life of me I cannot find it for you but here's my choices (as you'll see I am a bit of teaaholic, so have given you some other tea options:

Dragonfly Tea Naturally Caffine Free Rooibos Breakfast (g8 with milk) 
  "           "        "           "       "        "      Vanilla (delicious)
Tick Tock (my DH likes this with or without milk but I find it a bit bitter)
Twinnings decaf Earl Grey
Twinnings Peppermint
Teapigs Peppermint
    "      Summer Flowers

I also have lots of fresh mint leaf tea and also occasionally add a cinneman stick

Good luck to you for the future  

Jennie
  x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I always drink PG tips decaf.... Taste no different to me.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am a very serious tea drinker, up to 14 cups a day, when i had to change to decaf i had the most horrendous withdrawals, they lasted for about 10 days.

I tried various brands but found the Tetley ones were my favourite, a few of the mums from school meet up at each others houses for coffee mornings once a week, all of us drink tea and not one of them have realised they are drinking decaf at mine, so it the tetley ones must be good,

Jilly


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

PG in this house all the way!! 

Axxx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies I will give the tetley a whirl as this seems to be ahead at the moment


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree decaf pg is the best I am a serious tea drinker as well I have tried redbush tea its not actual tea but taste just like it its weired and it has a very lite fruit after taste and I mean lite.


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I drank decaf PG tips when I was going through tx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh,dilemma,now there are lots of votes for pg tips


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Skybreeze said:


> I always drink PG tips decaf.... Taste no different to me.


me too and i find them the cheapest in tesco £currently £2.05 for 80. Also as they are pyramid bags dh cant mix them up and make me a wrong cuppa as he has round ones


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I love my tea and when I went to decaf I found decaf yorkshire tea the nicest


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I didn't realise there were so many decaf makes!!!


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

decaf yorkshire tea here!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies for all your suggestions


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm a Tetleys Decaf vote!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Typhoo decaf are my fave - and they usually are a bit cheaper than tetleys but tbh id pay the extra for them.

and they are round - have to be round in this house  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

So far 6 for pg,3 for tetley and 2 for yorkshire.No-one has recommended any supermarket own brand,i take it that they are rubbish!!!


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

To be honest I don't think there's really much difference between the branded ones, I just go for the cheapest or what's on offer.

Tried ASDA and Sainsbury's own. Not as good if you love your tea.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have tried loads and find tescos own the best (and i am a big on brand name person!!! so unusual for me)


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I've bought some typhoo decaf today so here goes!!!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Typhoo decaf,I give it 5 out of 10.Better if you brew it for a long time!!


----------



## babyspoons (Feb 25, 2007)

PG everytime!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I love nice strong tea and have Tesco's own decaf t-bags - I forget they are decaf, they are so good!   

Lully x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Minimoo I think you will find that with most decaf tea bags


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Well we now have PG decaf in our collection (have always used PG normal,   no idea why I went all round the houses buying and trying all others, as you will see from earlier post instead of just buying PG decaf a long time ago  )

Off to pop the kettle on..........it neither fits nor suits me but hey ho        sorry gilrs having hysteria moments today.

Jennie
  x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

x Jennie x said:


> Off to pop the kettle on..........it neither fits nor suits me but hey ho    sorry gilrs having hysteria moments today.


that made me laugh, thank you for bringing a smile to a miserable face.

I find PG decaff quite strong and dont have to brew for long

Kay


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

I only drink tea and switched to Asdas own de caf for tx and have never looked back!  Not only that but I have found that it doesnt stain my teeth like PG and Tet did and its loads cheaper.  I love it and you can buy 2 boxes of 80 for £2 which is great value!

Before this I was a hardened PG drinker and couldnt imagine switching - now I would never switch back!

Think you have to try a few brands though - I did!  I didnt get along with PG decaff!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply,I very much appreciate it


----------

